# MRV without subscription



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

I have a subscribed hacked Phillips 7000. I'm considering adding another DirecTivo in another room.

Is it possible to use the second unit if hacked for MRV from the first unit without a subscription? Would it require a connection from DirecTV? Obviously this would only be used for downloading shows from the first unit and possibly MP3/photo viewing from the network.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

With MRV on stock SA TiVos, both units have to have a subscription. With two hacked DirecTiVos, though, what you want to do will work just fine.


----------



## Phillip Chapman (Sep 9, 2003)

Thanks for the confirmation David. Much appreciated.


----------



## GusMan (Nov 16, 2004)

Along the same lines, would the same thing work if I had a hacked, subbed, DTivo and a hacked, unsubbed SA S2? 

I have the SA S2 unhacked right now, but if this could be done, this would be great use of older hardware.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

The Series 2 needs subbed, since MRV is a paid feature on it.


----------



## MarkF2 (Jan 5, 2006)

OK - I have a hacked (Zippered) DTivo (now unsubbed since I cancelled my Sat service) and a hacked (Sappered) SA DT Tivo that is subscribed. I can't seem to get these 2 to share files for MRV. Is this even possible and if so what am I missing?


----------

